# Temperatur 2600X + Coolermaster ML240R



## Freddydouh (14. Januar 2021)

Hallo verehrte Community,

nach Jahren der Abstinenz habe ich mir mal wieder ein PC Upgrade gegönnt.
Ich betreibe nun einen Ryzen 5 2600X mit einer Masterliquid ML240R in einem Silent Base 600 Gehäuse mit einer 980ti.
Bekanntermaßen ist dieses Gehäuse in Sachen Kühlung ja nicht ganz optimal, wäre aber bereit in den Deckel oben noch ein paar Schlitze zu dremeln.
Als WLP habe ich die Arctic MX4 verwendet und die Lüfter auf max. 50% im BIOS eingestellt.

Nun habe ich eine Frage zu den Temperaturen:
CoreTemp und das Ryzen Master Tool lesen während Prime95 75 Grad Celsius aus. Meint ihr das geht so in Ordnung?

Den alten i5 4460 konnte man unter Luft mit dem Scythe Yasya unter 60 Grad betreiben, deswegen mache ich mir Gedanken. Bin aber auch nicht mehr so in der Materie.

Ich würde mich über euer Feedback freuen 
LG


----------



## Schori (14. Januar 2021)

Alles i.O. keine Sorgen.


----------



## IICARUS (14. Januar 2021)

Alles unter 95°C wo ein Prozessor anfangen würde herunter zu Takten ist gut.
Vergleicht auch nicht ständig irgendwelche 4 Kerner mit noch mehr Kerne, denn mehr Kerne erzeugen auch eine höhere Temperatur.

Ganz davon abgesehen hast du diese Temperaturen mit Prime95 erzeugt und hier kommt es a) darauf an ob du auch Anwendungen nutzt die auf die selbe Leistungsaufnahme kommen und b) ob du mit Prime95 mit oder ohne AVX getestet hast.


----------

